

Your Culture Is Your Brand - yarianluis
http://blogs.zappos.com/blogs/ceo-and-coo-blog/2009/01/03/your-culture-is-your-brand

======
hanleybrand
As someone who's suffered under at least one megalomaniac's attempt to be the
next whatever, I would caution any future CEO reading this article and
dreaming about following its advice to be careful that you're not building a
fantasy brand that exists in your own mind. It's very easy to get blinded by
your own bullshit - trust in yourself, but verify that others trust you as
well.

------
hn-miw-i
Nice sentiment but I might be that 1% that pockets that $2k after 4 weeks of
corporate brainwashing.

Also this is a blog post from 2009 you should tag the article title (2009).

